
Podcast – Rise of Educreators with John Danner - desheltn
https://anchor.fm/dashboard/episode/ehheup
======
desheltn
I think anyone invested in the future of education and learning should check
this out. John shares multiple insights from his journey from advertising to
education, to how he things education is changing in a post COVID world

